# Loss of power in hydraulics



## Chevguy (Feb 9, 2021)

I have a 1991 m4950dt tractor, I have no idea where any of the hydraulic filters are. I think I saw an external filter, but is there an internal filter also? I am also having trouble with finding an owners manual for this tractor. Can anyone help me out, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Chevguy, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Search the internet for "operators manual Kubota m4950dt". There are many available.


----------

